# H:Gw Armys W:Cash, Airbush, Hordes,Gundam



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i am looking to clear out all my extra models in order to buy a airbrush and get things for other hobby's since game's workshop gave my area a big Fuck off. I am looking for cash mainly but things i would take in trade are listed bellow. Also more you buy better the price  Will ship world wide also, but buyer pays for it 

Eldar
-------- 
1 Well Painted Eldrad-$20
1 Baharoth, Cry of the wind-$15 (neat paint job!) 
10 Howling banshee's With Exarch-$50 (stripped) 
1 Wave Serpent-$30 (Painted Il-Kaith) 
1 Nightspinner-$35 (Painted Il-Kaith) 
1 Falcon-$35 (Painted Il-Kaith) 
5 Dire Avengers-$15
6 Striking Scorpions-$35
10 Wraithguard-$100
20 Guardians with scatterlaser-$35
1 Wraithlord-$25
5 pathfinders-$35

Chaos Marines
-------------- 
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings-$40 (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool) 
1 W.I.P Nurgle Demon Prince-$35 (Metal Dp, green stuff conversion) 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20 
10-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15 

Necrons
----------
Monolith-$35
10 warriors-$20
3 Heavy Destroyers-$50
2 or 3 flayed ones-$10

Or take all Necrons for $100

Tyranids
---------
3 Hive Guard-$60

Forge World 
----------
1 Tyranid Harridan Complete w\Gargoyle Clusters-$250
1 Imperial Armour Apocalypse[Like New]-$35 
Hector Rex's Retnue
Ork Mega Dread Pilot (Fits in a hatch)

Bfg-$80 for all 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated)-$70 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30 

Skaven
---------
20-25 IOB Clan Rats-$20
1 Skaven Warlord IoB-$5

Vampire Counts
-------------------
10 On Spur Ghouls-$15 
10 Unbuilt Skeletons-$15 
1 Corpsecart on Spur-$30 
40 Skeletons-$40
1 Corpsecart $20

Take all for $100

Wood Elfs
-------------
18 Dryads-$35
4 On-Spur Dryads-$10 

Tomb Kings
-------------
8 Skeleton Cav with spear\Shield 

Huge Bitz box just ask! 

None-Gw 
======= 
Star Wars Miniature AT-AT-$35
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$50 (with box)
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35 
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50 
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50 
Lots of Star Wars Collectibles, Feel free to ask.

Odds & Ends i will take in trade
---------------------
Airbush (must be a good one 
Master or Perfect Grade Gundam Models
The following Hordes stuff
Forces of Everlbight
Hordes
Lylith, Shadow of Everblight
1 Angelius
1 Ravagor
1 Seraph
3 Nyss Raptors
2 Deathstalker
1 Ryvaal, Talon of Everblight
1 Shepherd


----------

